# Am I Missing Something With Replies?



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

I have not used the forum recently and I was surprised when I scrolled down the S.A. topics and saw how many 0s there are for number of replies. There are reasonable questions with 200 - 300 views and no replies. This seems odd and I don't remember it being like this in the past. Is this unusual or am I missing something with this lack of replies and info? So, if my theory holds true I'll get no replies to this question!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No I don't think you are missing anything, it's just members viewing threads and not knowing enough about the poster's questions. There have only been a few 'older' members that seem to be more knowledgeable that usually respond to topics in the SA and CA topics and they haven't been on as often in the past.


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks Deeda! I guess I should also do my part and look to reply more often if I can.


----------

